# [SOLVED] EPU-4 Engine?



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have been looking around to get a good explaination what the EPU-4 Engine really do and what mode I should use. This driver came with my motherboard's installation cd (ASUS M5A78L-M LX) and I putted it to run on Auto mode but it can be set to Max Power Saving and High Performance. 

What is the best mode to put it on? Is Auto alright?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: EPU-4 Engine?*

Hi this is all Asus has to say

EPU

The ASUS EPU (Energy Processing Unit) provides total system power management by detecting current PC loadings and intelligently moderating power in real-time. It automatically provides the most appropriate power usage for the CPU, VGA card, hard drives, and CPU/chassis fans- helping save power and money! 
Auto would seem the best option since it should detect what is required and adjust accordingly


----------

